
TensorFlow Tutorial and Examples for beginners - nrooot
https://github.com/aymericdamien/TensorFlow-Examples
======
qohen
Related: today only, Packt Pub's book, _Getting Started With TensorFlow_ , is
the free daily e-book:

[https://www.packtpub.com/packt/offers/free-
learning](https://www.packtpub.com/packt/offers/free-learning)

(You need to set up an account on packtpub.com to participate; in addition to
allowing downloads, books are available in one's account to be read online).

The book will be available through Thurs., Aug. 31 till 4PM PDT (i.e. midnight
UTC), when the free daily e-book changes.

~~~
diimdeep
keep in mind there is lots of bad reviews about this book

------
alex_g
As someone who utilizes machine learning but doesn't have a great
understanding of neural networks, I've not had good experiences with
TensorFlow. Myself and a friend attempted to use it for a project but found a
lack of examples and the documentation to be very unclear. Even doing basic
things for which tutorials did exist presented us with lots of warnings and
errors. Debugging one of these, for example, led us to believe that certain
functions were incomplete or abandoned, without clear messaging in the
documentation that this was he case.

For those interested in diving into machine learning, I'd recommend not
starting with neural networks. I think there's a belief amongst those
unfamiliar that a neural net will be 10x better than anything else, but this
is not always the case, and you can accomplish a lot with simple functionality
found in scikit.

TLDR, glad to see more tutorials!

~~~
dagw
Agreed about scikit-learn. Anecdotally I've found that most "deep learning"
and "big data" problems I see in industry could be trivially solved using
scikit-learn on a reasonably powerful laptop.

Also if you want to really understand neural networks I can recommend Andrew
Ng's new deep learning course on Coursea. You start with deriving the
underlying math and implementing a simple (but fully functional) neural
network using just basic numpy, so that when you get to tensor flow and the
latest cutting edge techniques you actually understand what's happening under
the hood and how things actually work.

------
jdright
A little rant from someone blocked learning.

To me the irritating point is all the tutorials with MNIST, but I'm not able
to find only one explaining how to prep a good dataset to use with it (the one
in section 5 is ok, but I feel it is not really practical?).

Neither one about trying to classify something literary from scratch.

Please stop with MNIST sample and character recognition ones...

------
warent
Really excited about how much clear and concise documentation is available
here. I've been considering looking to machine learning and tensorflow to at
least get the concepts. This is just what I need to push me over the edge and
get started

------
altotrees
Has anyone used TensorFlow for any hobby projects? I would be interested to
know what kind and how it worked out. This is a pretty neat tutorial, I'll
have to set aside more time to look it over.

------
randcraw
Nice. Examples with comments are always appreciated.

